# Looking to buy teflon free ceramic cookware... anyone here have recommendations?



## Guest (Dec 23, 2014)

I need to buy new cookware. I am paranoid about teflon and all the nasty chemicals that leach off of nonstick pans into your food and air. I don't want any pans that are coated with nonstick chemicals... ceramic is naturally nonstick so don't need that nonstick chemical leaching into my food.

I definitely 100% want ceramic cookware but it's so confusing which one to buy! =(

I looked at: http://www.ceramcor.com/ (since they have ceramic cookware) but read reviews that their cookware is so heavy you can hardly lift it! ... and that the plastic handle slides around, not good!

I'm about to buy this wok: http://www.amazon.com/Amore-Kitchen...r_1_4?s=kitchen&ie=UTF8&qid=1419367750&sr=1-4

I need a wok, large pot to make soup, smaller pot and then one of those pans (so 4 items needed).

I have no idea which to buy driving myself crazy and need this urgently.

Anyone have any recommendations that is bird safe? Thanks


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

It is so hard to find safe things for our little 'tiels!

There are some copper and aluminum ones I saw a long time ago that didn't have them, but I can't find them unfortunately. I figured the only safe thing was cast iron so that is what I cook with now. I like it so far, but can't really cook anything for Kiwi in there because cast iron leeches iron into the food. Then I have some copper base stainless steel pots, super old and don't have non-stick on it.


----------



## Leviathan (Sep 19, 2013)

I never use non stick cookware. at the moment I use stainless steel cookware and I love it. I always have to be extra careful because my tiels are always with me  they are glued to me.:grey tiel:


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

This wok looks safe?? 

http://www.amazon.com/Amore-Kitchen...TF8&qid=1419367750&sr=1-4&tag=viglink26357-20

I love ceramic cookware, it's really the safest type of cookware to have since ceramic doesn't leach anything into the food or air.... except that wok is not areal ceramic... it's coated ceramic... hopefully that's almost as good?


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

I also just found this... looks bird safe: http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/1/1...deep-open-fry-pan-auxiliary-handle-white.html

I just need a 12 inch one.... I want to buy it from bed bath & beyond since their refund policy is fantastic... just incase it turns out to be no good.

EDIT: It doesn't look like it comes with a lid?? Not good, I need a lid!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

I have no idea what I'm doing lol :blush:

All I know is that I want preferably light grey or white ceramic cookware that does NOT have any nonstick coating. Does this look like it's only labeled nonstick because it's ceramic? I hope it doesn't have nonstick coating on it? At least it's not teflon so it won't kill my tiel.

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...552&LinkType=#fn=INTERIOR=Ceramic&sp=1&spc=25

It says it has "durable nonstick finishes"... I don't like that!!! Does that mean it's coated with something?? ceramic is naturally nonstick... don't need nasty nonstick coatings!!!! you can watch video on this pan on that link... I am confused about whetehr it has nonstick txic coating on it or just simply ceramic?

xtrema cookware doesn't have any coatings... but their refund policy sucks... worried to buy from them... what if for any reason I must return item I will be hit with massive restocking fees which is why I'm trying to buy from companies with good return policies.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

That Zwillings one looks good to me! This one: http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...552&LinkType=#fn=INTERIOR=Ceramic&sp=1&spc=25

Has a PTFE- & PFDA-free Thermolon nonstick ceramic coating. Which the website below says Thermolon is: "a ceramic type of coating that is based on Sol-Gel technology. Sol-Gel means materials formed from small inorganic (mineral) particles suspended in Solution that Gel together to form an inorganic matrix. Apart from being PTFE and PFOA free, it is highly temperature resistant (up to 450°C), no toxic fumes released when over-heated and is extremely hard."
Looks to be pretty safe for 'tiels, but wouldn't heat pan about 450 because there isn't much info about Thermolon besides this as it is new technology. I would email them and ask if it is 100% lead-free though because that is a concern with ceramics.
http://www.thecookwareadvisor.com/what-do-you-mean-its-not-teflon/


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

Kiwi,

Thanks, but I just realized that's too many pieces. I only need a wok (since I usually make vegetable stir fry with no oil) and a big pot to make soup and a sauce pan (so only 3 ceramic pieces needed). 

http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-GG2...nstick/dp/B0026MS9KI/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

What do you think of this wok? It says it's ceramic coated... which hopefully means they didn't use any nonstick toxic coating on it to make it nonstick.


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

That looks good. It doesn't have PTFE and PFOA, most companies will say that PFOA was the chemical they included in the Teflon making process and that is the chemical that kills parrots. That's why there is PTFE and Teflon that say they are PFOA free today in stores, personally I don't trust them because of the other chemicals in the PTFE, it is a plastic and leeches petroleum and other chemicals into the food probably. Those little black flakes that chip off of pans are petroleum... gross!

That pan is also Petroleum-Free and it is made with soy ink so you avoid all those solvents, dyes, and chemicals. I think it is made with this (link below) since it is Cuisinart, which means it is silicone base non-stick. That isn't supposed to be toxic to parrots, I don't think it releases toxic fumes, but it melts when overheated. I wouldn't cook it around him still because if anything burns smoke of any kind can kill parrots. >< http://www.whitfordww.com/housewares/quantanium.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

Kiwi,

Shoot, well that's no good then either... because I cook vegetable stir fry with no oil... and as you know, stir frys are cooked with extremely high heat and fast.

... and Rascal sits in his fish tank in the kitchen when I'm in the kitchen... I don't want to use any pans that give off any fumes that could harm him! What do you think about xtrema cookware? Link below:

http://www.ceramcor.com/

They do not use any such things in there cookware, so perhaps I should buy their wok instead?

PS: Why would cuisineart make woks silicone based since silicone does melt in high heat (I've witnessed it myself with silicone spatulas... I hate those because they always melt!)... that's just plain stupid if you ask me!  ... and how annoying... ceramic is naturally nonsti8ck... no need to add any such potentially harmful coatings!!! ... I don't think xtrema cookware has this coating? I will have to ask them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2014)

OMG, the wok xtrema makes weighs 9 pounds!! 

http://www.ceramcor.com/3-piece-ceramic-wok-set

That's extremely heavy!! I don't want that and has bad reviews saying the plastic handle slips around. 

EDIT: I might try the below ceramic cookware instead since they will give full refund if not satisfied with no restocking fee... also has informative video by Dr Mercola about the dangers of certain cookware... except I HATE the way they put the silicone handles on that wok, no good!

http://cookware.mercola.com/ceramic-cookware.aspx


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm probably biased since I'm subscribed to Dr. Mercola, but he's awesome, I learn something new from him everyday. xD

I've got to say, whoa! I guess no fumes ever there:
"Non-reactive and non-toxic -- due to its ceramic cooking surface, no odors or gases release into the air during the cooking processes even if temperatures exceed 2500° F"

He said in the video it was relatively non-stick, I'm guessing it may not be as non-stick as you want you may have to ask. I'm hoping it's not like the "eco-pans" and "green pans" that are non-stick and then when the heat gets high everything sticks to it. It has basically everything you could want in a wok except the silicone and possibly non-stick I think. Of course, extremely high heat as you have said is not a problem for the pan. It is just a problem for the silicone. Maybe ask him about the silicone too if it is a special kind or just regular silicone.

That's a really nice find, I didn't know he had cookware. I just got some extra cash for Christmas so I may have to check those out!


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2014)

Kiwi,

I was about to buy Dr Mercola's wok (I also like Dr Mercola and watch him on youtube often )... but I highly dislike the silicone handles on it (I'm referring to that weird small silicone piece stuck on the side of it, not the silicone handle). I will have to call to find it whether I can remove that.

I'm also still conflicted on whether I should buy this cusineart one: http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-GG2.../ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?tag=viglink26357-20

... but it looks like I won't because it has that weird silicon "coating" on it. I would prefer to get the cuisineart but now I'm scared to buy it because of that stupid nonstick coating. Arggghhhh I cannot make up my mind!! :wacko:


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2014)

Just got home from Walmart and they are selling a bunch of those evil teflon pans. Whoever sells those highly toxic/dangerous pans should be put in prison!! Horrible that they allow such garbage to be sold.

II called Dr Mercola's store and they told me their pans are not nonstick and since I REFUSE to cook with any oil it would not be a good pan for me. Th lady there said food would stick to it like crazy if I don't use oil and I do NOT ever use any added oils in my food or cooking for health reasons. I have been stir frying the healthy way (using water) for the past entire year. I am tempted to buy the Dr Merciola pan anyway because the woman might not know what she was talking about. If the pan doesn't work out I can always return for full refund so I'm buying this saute pan:

http://shop.mercola.com/product/12-covered-skillet-red-silicone-handle,103,77.htm


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I use Aeternum cookware, ceramic with ceramic coated handles, not heavy at all, I'm very pleased with them.


----------



## Mr.Niceguy (Sep 21, 2014)

Why ceramic? 

What about a nice collection of cast iron skillets? If you use and maintain them properly, cast iron is wonderful for cooking. It has many advantages. 
For boiling-type pots, I like stainless steel or something like classic Revere copper-bottom pots. 

:lutino:


----------



## karendh (Mar 25, 2013)

I am elderly and my wrists are not as strong as they were, cast iron is far too heavy.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

I haven't seen very much for solid ceramic stovetop cookware - I feel it would be too heavy. There is CorningWare Vision stovetop stuff which is glass, but it has special handling instructions to keep it from shattering. I have mostly stainless cookware personally, which is bird safe, and I like it, though sometimes it's a pain to clean. Reconditioning old thrift store cast iron is great too. I have had porcelain enameled cast iron cookware and eventually the enamel has flaked or cracked off  I do have some ceramic (CorningWare) casserole dishes and such, and I bought a nice set of uncoated aluminum bakeware from Target (Nordic Ware) a while back too. I want to pick up an uncoated carbon steel wok... I think they are considered the "best"


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Sorry, my Internet was down xD
I don't know why they would make it with silicone, I think they thought mixing it with the titanium would make it hold up better. I read that this pans last 6 to 12 months. that must be the reason why! but Cuisinart only uses the brand quantanium for their pans so anything nonstick that is ptfe and pfoa free would have to have silicone to make it free. The regular quantanium nonstick have ptfe and pfoa in them and are just like teflon. the silicone saves them from having to change the formula around too much and makes you buy more when the pan coating finally melts.
I think cast iron and carbon steel are the safest and last the longest. I like lodge because they coat their stuff in a soy- based oil for seasoning. it's a shame that it needs so much oil though or else it would be great for you.
I would use the mercola and see if it sticks to it or not. if it does you can always get the refund like you said 
sorry if I didn't cover all the points. I am on my phone and it won't let me see the posts like on the computer xD


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

it won't let me edit from my phone T^T

maybe you could make a lot of broth or add a lot of water to keep it from sticking too much. though I don't know if it would just make it boil or not. that Cuisinart pan is safe but won't last too long, but the mercola one might stick. I'm not sure what you can do really except try the other if one doesn't work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2014)

karendh said:


> I use Aeternum cookware, ceramic with ceramic coated handles, not heavy at all, I'm very pleased with them.


I like this pan and I love that it's white interior: http://www.amazon.com/Bialetti-Aete...=1419865754&sr=8-5&keywords=aeternum+cookware

Maybe I should just call it a day and get that one or I will end up with nothing lol. 

... except it's suspicious why that pan cannot go into the oven? I wonder if it's because it warps or something bad happens in temperatures too high? I don't like that! 

I changed my mind about getting the mercola pan... it's extremely heavy... over 7 pounds and I cannot imagine cleaning and constantly messing around with something that heavy during cleanup, it's not pleasant. Even though I'm a body builder (just started body building few months ago and love it)... I don't want to have the unpleasant experience of a ridiculously heavy pan during cleanup.... especially handling things that are scorching hot in heavy pans as I empty the stir from the pan into my dish.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2014)

I really know how to annoy myself. I've decided I'm going to buy this wok and move on before I go crazy... well... I already am crazy but am seriously going to lose my mind if I don't buy a pan already because this is getting ridiculous! :wacko: ... so I'm buying this today http://www.amazon.com/Cuisinart-GG26-30H-GreenGourmet-Hard-Anodized-Nonstick/dp/B0026MS9KI

At least that wok can can go into the oven it says and is safe up to 500 degrees... not that I would ever put it into the oven.. but hopefully it'll be more durable than the this other one: http://www.amazon.com/Bialetti-Aete...eywords=aeternum cookware&tag=viglink26357-20

I wonder what temperature most stir frys are made with? I googled this but it didn't say... I always stir fry on the highest heat setting and stir fry for about 7 minutes... hopefully that's not hotter than 500 degrees, is it?

Hopefully that wok will be bird safe


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

It will be safe with that one even if it overheats as it is silicone in the nonstick lining. It will just melt vs. Giving off fumes. The only fumes would be from burnt food. I wold test it a few times with him away from the kitchen at first to see if it burns or not.


----------

